# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Kho Phi Phi

## Greenhorn

Kho Phi Phi:???? ????
Wollte schon immer wissen, was dieses "Phi Phi" bedeutet.
Gemaess "Thai/English/German-Dictionary von Josef Rohrer, bedeutet  ??    =beleibt 
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, findet es aber nur bei Kindern und Tieren(z.B. Schweinen) Anwendung .
Muss also frueher irgend etwas fettes auf der Insel gegeben habe. Da aussen herum viele Moslems leb(t)en, tippe ich auf Schweine, weniger "runde" Kinder.
 ::

----------


## Mr Mo

.....mir hat man mal erzählt das die Insel früher bei den Einheimischen nur Kho Phi genannt wurde, was etwa so viel bedeutet wie "große Insel". Warum man heute Phi Phi sagt weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.

----------


## schiene

vielleicht wars auch mal ne Geisterinsel und aus Phiii wurde Phi  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich wusste dat mal, kann mich aber nich dran erinnern
is schon zu lange her   ::  

hier am Bootanleger auf P.P.Don , da gab`s noch keine Hotels und so was
ein richtig schönes idyllischen Plätzchen war dat mal

----------

Was schaust Du denn so muffelig auf dem Foddo?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...find ich gar nich 
pure Lebensfreude

----------

Das erklärt ja dann einiges.   ::  
Ich habe Kho Phi Phi auch noch vor 20 Jahren oder so erlebt, kein Vergleich zu heute.

----------


## Greenhorn

> .....mir hat man mal erzählt das die Insel früher bei den Einheimischen nur Kho Phi genannt wurde, was etwa so viel bedeutet wie "große Insel". Warum man heute Phi Phi sagt weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.


Koennte man vermuten, sie muss groesser geworden sein.   ::   ::  
Denke mal, die Begriffe "gross" und  beleibt liegen ja nicht so weit auseinander, wodurch auch das mit der "grossen Insel" denkbar waere.
Dem wiederspricht aber die Naehe zu phuket.
In dem Woerterbuch werden nur Beispiele fuer Tiere und Kinder angegeben.
uan phi = wohlgenaehrt (z.B. ein Kind, ein Schwein)
uan phi dii= gemaestet (z.B. ein Kind, ein Schwein)

Egal!!
Bin heute in einem anderem Forum auf das Bild gestossen
http://beaches.uptake.com/blog/files...oint-upper.jpg
Da faellt mir nur eines zu ein :"Armes Schwein/Insel"  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ach du Scheisse  ::  

die Fischer früher machten vereinzelt Schnorchelfahrten wenn sie ein paar Leute zusammen hatten,
von Phi Phi Don hinüber nach Phi Phi Leh 
in eine kleine Bucht, herliches Panorama, Meeresvielfalt, ja sogar kleine Haie gab's.
Es war so wie man sich immer die Südsee vorgestellt hat welche man ja nur vom hörensagen kannte.
Voller bunter Fische, eifach fantastisch, die tiefste Stelle in der Bucht vieleicht 5 m. Man konnte herlich tauchen ohne grosartige Ausrüstung. Das war so um 1983. 
Nur 6 Jahre später glich diese kleine Bucht einer Kloarke
und voll von Thailands liebsten Verpackungsutensil, der Plastiktüte
( welche demnächst ja, welch Wunder nach all den Jahren, nun nur noch gegen Gebühr, so wie in D. 
heraus gegeben werden soll )

----------


## Greenhorn

Wo hast du den die Info mit den Tueten her?
Da wuerden ja ganze Wirtschaftszweige zusammenbrechen!

----------

Ein Thai soll für eine Plastiktüte bezahlen?
Never.

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, Plastiktüten nur mehr gegen Gebühr wäre wirklich ein Wunder und für die Umwelt ein Segen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ein Pfandsystem für Plastiktüten wäre doch eine feine Sache für die Umwelt.
Oder sowas wie mit den Plastikflaschen, die in Thailand überall gesammelt werden und dann verkauft (?) werden. Das funktioniert doch in Thailand ganz gut, oder? Zumindest bleiben die ollen Plastikflaschen nicht mehr überall liegen.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ein Pfandsystem für Plastiktüten wäre doch eine feine Sache für die Umwelt.
> Oder sowas wie mit den Plastikflaschen, die in Thailand überall gesammelt werden und dann verkauft (?) werden. Das funktioniert doch in Thailand ganz gut, oder? Zumindest bleiben die ollen Plastikflaschen nicht mehr überall liegen.


Also schon eine Idee! Thailand scheint aber einen anderen Weg zu gehen.
Bei mir wird 10-15 mal am Tag die Muelltonne gecheckt, da ist dann kein Plastik, Glas, Metall oder brauchbares Papier drin. Dann kommt das Muellauto, die haben 2 Meter lange/Durchmesser 1 Meter Saecke am Auto haengen und sortieren noch mal alles durch.
Problem ist das, was in die Landschaft/Fluesse/Meer geschmissen wird. Leider "Generationen"-Problem. Die Kinder in der Schule werden schon einige Jahre Umweltbewusst erzogen. 
War gerade eine Plakataktion bezueglich (Nicht)Wegwerfen in die Natur>

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Wo hast du den die Info mit den Tueten her?
> Da wuerden ja ganze Wirtschaftszweige zusammenbrechen!


...das stand letzte Tage im Thaivisa
hat mich auch überrascht
der Plastigmüll scheint ihnen doch über den Kopf zu wachsen

ich war ganz früher in Süd Indien unterwegs
die packten alles in Bannanenpalmenblätter ein
sogar in den billig Restaurants ersetzten die Blätter den Teller
gegessen wurde mit den Fingern

dat is umweltverträglich
bewusst war denen das aber mit Sicherheit nich
die hatten nur kein Geld für Plastiktüte und Geschirr

möcht mal wissen wie das Heute ist

----------

Wie ist es zur Zeit bei Big C? 
Dort hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass die Kassiererinnen sogar Anweisungen hatten zu Werbezwecken soviele Tüten wie möglich zu benutzen beim einpacken. Ähnlich wie bei 7/11..........

----------


## schiene

nun,das mit den Plastiktüten hat sich ja mitlerweile schon bestätigt,wenn auch nur bedingt!!

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich wusste,
 ich hatte das mit den Plastiktüten schon im letzten Jahr mal geschrieben,
 wusste nur nicht mehr wo 
gut das wir dich haben, Schiene   ::  




> nun,das mit den Plastiktüten hat sich ja mitlerweile schon bestätigt,wenn auch nur bedingt!!

----------


## Siamfan

> Wie ist es zur Zeit bei Big C? 
> Dort hatte ich manchmal das Gefühl, dass die Kassiererinnen sogar Anweisungen hatten zu Werbezwecken soviele Tüten wie möglich zu benutzen beim einpacken. Ähnlich wie bei 7/11..........


Nein! Aber es gibt ueberall klare regeln, was nicht zusammen in eine Tueten darf und das Personal wird darauf geschult.
Zum Beispiel Kartoffeln duerfen nicht mit Weichspueler und weisser Bluse in eine Tuete.
Es gibt da je nach Laden 5-6 Gruppen.
Gekuehltes (Kondenswasser) darf nicht mit feuchtigkeitsempfindlichen Waren verpackt werden, eigentlich auch nicht in Papiertueten.

----------


## Siamfan

An Thaistraenden waren kaum Einkaufstueten! 
Die meiste "Tueten" dort, waren Tung Anamai! 
Vor 30 Jahren war ich mal an einem flachen Strand ausserhalb HuaHin (Richtung Sueden). Da gabe es nur  Militaer- Baracken , die von Grossfamilien zum Uebernachten benutzt wurden.
Die Woche ueber war da gar nichts los. 
Da waren nur drei junge Soldaten zur Bewachung. Sie hatten noch eine Thaifrau dabei, die sie mir staendig anboten.
Einer von den Dreien suchte mit einem langen Stock die Wurzeln der Bruchkante ab und fischte da immer wieder Pariser raus.

----------


## Siamfan

Als der schlimme "Phayuu" wollten wir eigentlich  nach Phi Phi. Auf dem Landweg kamen wir nur bis Hua Hin. 

Im Jahr drauf gab es schon die ersten Schreckensmeldungen.... 

So war ich bis heute nicht auf der Insel.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich werde auch sicher nicht mehr dahin fahren. 
Sollten das meine Kinder wollen,  sollen sie das alleine machen. 
Ich habe ihnen die schönen Ecken gezeigt. 
Party kann man auch abseits der Natur anbieten,  aber da gehört ja schon wieder Organisation dazu und da muß TH schon wieder Kadenhüter für viel Geld dazu kaufen. 
Würde TH allen Kindern eine anständige Bildung sicherstellen,  könnte TH das alles selbst!

----------

